# merger will be good for pvr guys



## gowilk (Jul 3, 2002)

Bet all you guys who are out spending $600+ dollars will be really happy when the merger comes cuz then one of two things will happen:

1. You'll get one of those nice $49 RCA UTV boxes with an upgraded hard drive in it and have to send your $600 equipment back.

or 

2. All those guys with their $49 UTV boxes will get 721's (maybe with a smaller hard drive).


Either way it seems to give you a tremendous financial interest in making damm sure the merger does not happen.

Signed
Ex-dish network customer who is betting on the merger LOL

(sorry for the humor for those of you who don't think it's funny).


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Nah I think the 721's will be upgradeable to whatever standard they decide on.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

Maybe the 721's are already capable to work with whatever standard they come up with. That would be quite an outlay for Dish to set up all 721 users with another comparable 721


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

what me worry?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

It would not matter which way they would go would it as long as we had a PVR receiver with the same features and it would be stable, or would it?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bill D _
> *Maybe the 721's are already capable to work with whatever standard they come up with. That would be quite an outlay for Dish to set up all 721 users with another comparable 721 *


There are much less 721s than 501,DirecTivo,UTV out there... :shrug:


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

:lol: 

I read your title and was seeing red before I even read the postings! 

I hope I don't have to move backwards if the merger happens.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Looking at the last page of this document:

http://gullfoss2.fcc.gov/prod/ecfs/retrieve.cgi?native_or_pdf=pdf&id_document=6513201678

Looks likes most boxes would be swapped out in 2005. By then making a pvr should be a bit cheaper since things like hard disks will cost a lot less.


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

No, this won't happen. Dish had to promise to the regulators in its filings that with the merger, all existing customers will be upgraded to equivalent programming and equipment. So if you had a 2-tuner PVR with a so-and-so harddrive, that's what Dish is obligated to provide to you (or better).

At any rate, this whole point is moot since as some very knowledgable people have already pointed out on other forums, even if the merger does get approved it make take a very long time before all the receivers get upgraded. Dish is not going to upgrade everyone with a month and spent an inordinate amount of money on both equipment, installation and support. They are likely to do it in small steps with the new customers getting the new equipment first and so on.


----------



## gowilk (Jul 3, 2002)

if they do that ... where is their economy of scale???? ya know 500 channels broadcasted twice and all that ... if they wait 2 or 3 years, they'll never get 210 cities on locals and optimize their satellites like they've committed to ... fortunately i doubt than even a Republican administration would be done enough to approve this merger but Charlie is sure spending the money and time to make it happen


----------

